# Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?



## MarcelDN (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe 1995 meinen Fischereischein gemacht und war seit dem auch nicht mehr angeln *schäm* 
Komme aus NRW.
Nun hat ein Freund von mir, der übrigens kein Angelschein hat, mal lust mit mir angeln zu gehen. Er hat bis jetzt immer nur in privat Teichen geangelt.

Ich weiss das ich meinen Fischereischein beim Amt verlängern lassen muss und das ich auch für ein Gewässer eine Erlaubniskarte brauche.

Meine Frage bezieht sich eher darauf, wieviele Ruten darf ich benutzen... darf meine Begleitperson unter meiner Aufsicht auch eine Rute benutzen etc ?

Nach solchen Fragen habe ich mich totgegooglet... aber man findet rein gar nichts darüber :-(

Es geht sich als nur um die Frage der Anzahl von Ruten und was meine Begleitperson (ohne Schein) darf.


mfg.

Marcel


so Ruten geändert


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

*Ruten !!!!*


----------



## trlegend (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

Also meistens sind 2 Handangeln, bzw. eine Spinnrute erlaubt. Ich weiß grade nicht ob das gesetzlich geregelt ist, wie viele Ruten man benutzen darf, es steht aber definitiv immer in deinem Erlaubsnisschein drin!
Zu deiner Frage mit der Begleitperson : Nur du hast den Fischereischein und darst damit den Angelsport ausüben, dein Kumpel darf also offiziell nicht selber angeln. Wenn er mal eine Rute festhält wird sich wohl keiner beschweren, aber aktiv angeln lassen würde ich ihn nicht 

Ja wie "Sten Hagelvoll" schon gesgat hat heißt es "RUTEN" was evtl. auf deine erfolglose Googlesuche deutet


----------



## EuroCarpeR (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

Grundsätzlich ist es in Deutschland nicht geregelt, wo du mit wievielen Routen fischen darfst. D.h. die einzelnen Vereine bzw. Landesfischereiverände bestimmen die erlaubte Anzahl an Ruten. 
Die Angaben findest du auf dem erworben Fischereierlaubsnisschein.
Den Fischereischein musst du auf dem Bürgerbüro verlängern lassen.
Kostet 48 Euro für 5 Jahre.

Dein Kollege darf nicht fischen, er hat keinen Fischereischein, darf also auch keine Ruten bedienen. Ob du ihm mal ne Rute in die Hand drückst ist deine Sache.


----------



## LocalPower (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

Routen = ist eine Folge von Wegpunkten, die nacheinander angesteuert  werden 

Ruten = Angelgerät

#6

Wieviel dein Begleiter in NRW beim angeln darf, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## trlegend (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Wieviel dein Begleiter in NRW beim angeln darf, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Zugucken darf er :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MarcelDN (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

Ach man ja ist schon spät ^^ Rute 

Also früher war es so wo ich mit meinem Onkel am Rursee geangelt hatte, das ich unter seiner Aufsicht angeln durfte wo ich noch keinen Schein hatte. Da war ich aber noch minderjährig. 

Und in meinem Prüfungszeignis steht leider rein gar nichts drauf...


----------



## trlegend (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*



MarcelDN schrieb:


> Ach man ja ist schon spät ^^ Rute
> 
> Also früher war es so wo ich mit meinem Onkel am Rursee geangelt hatte, das ich unter seiner Aufsicht angeln durfte wo ich noch keinen Schein hatte. Da war ich aber noch minderjährig.
> 
> Und in meinem Prüfungszeignis steht leider rein gar nichts drauf...


Wie bereits gesagt, laut Gesetz darf dein Kumpel nicht angeln, solange er keinen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt.


----------



## Brummel (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

Hi Marcel#h,

in Deinem Prüfungszeugnis wirst Du solche Angaben garantiert nicht finden, das steht aber wie schon gesagt auf der jeweiligen Angelkarte die Du kaufst.
Hier in Brandenburg gilt auch daß mit 2 Ruten oder eben mit einer Spinnangel geangelt werden darf (naja, 2 wären auch schlecht zu bedienen:q).
Das einzige was in allen Bundesländer gleich sein dürfte ist, daß Dein Kumpel nur als Zuschauer fungieren darf.
Sicher wird aber kein Fischereiaufseher einen Aufstand machen wenn er mal "probiert"#c. Aber da bestätigen Ausnahmen bekanntlich auch die Regel.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## biggold (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

hier ist es zu dem so, dass die rutenanzahl von jeweiligen eigentümern und betreibern der gewässer festgelegt wird.

kaufe ich mir also eine gastkarte bei einem verein oder fischer, dann steht auch dort auf dieser gastkarte die nicht zu überschreitende rutenanzahl geschrieben.


eine gewisse abhängigkeit von der gewässerfläche konnte ich da hin gehend schon beobachten. 

annähernd so: "großer" see = 3 ruten, "kleiner" see = 2 ruten


----------



## MarcelDN (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

Ok dann bedanke ich mich erst einmal für die Antworten.
Werd mich dann mal umhören was mir die Verkäuferin der Karte dann sagen wird


----------



## trlegend (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*



MarcelDN schrieb:


> Ok dann bedanke ich mich erst einmal für die Antworten.
> Werd mich dann mal umhören was mir die Verkäuferin der Karte dann sagen wird


Falls sie dir nix sagt bzw. keine Ahnung hat, stehts wie gesagt auch drauf :vik:


----------



## MarcelDN (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Routen ?*

Ok dankööö


----------



## Karl-August (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Hmmh, danach hatte ich gesucht. Leider entspricht die Antwort nicht meiner Wunschvorstellung. Habe das Angeln als Kind / Jugendlicher von meinem Opa gelernt. Ist schon ne Weile her, dort wo wir geangelt haben (Vereinsgewässer), durfte man damals mit 3 Ruten angeln, eine davon habe ich bedient. Mein war Vereinsmitglied und es hat niemanden interessiert, das ich keinen Angelschein hatte.

Seitdem habe ich nur im Urlaub in Skandinavien geangelt. Meine Frau hat auch häufig mitgemacht und jetzt ist auch mein Sohn mit dem Angelvirus infiziert. Deshalb haben mein Sohn und ich jetzt die Angelprüfung gemacht um auch in Deutschlan öfter mal los ziehen zu können. Das meine Frau dann auch mal mitkommen kann und dann zwischendurch mal eine von den erlaubten 2 (bzw. 4) Ruten bedienen darf, davon war ich fälschlicherweise ausgegangen.

Wenn ich es richtig sehe wäre das jetzt aber rechtlich gesehen Schwarzangeln. Möglicherweise dürfte sie dann wohl bei nicht öffentlich zugänglichen Teichen wohl nicht mal das Gelände betreten. |gr:

Da stellt sich dann auch die Frage, wie man (erwachsene) Leute vom Angeln begeistern kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



Karl-August schrieb:


> Da stellt sich dann auch die Frage, wie man (erwachsene) Leute vom Angeln begeistern kann.


Holland ist zwar von Bielefeld weiter als wenn man im Ruhrpott wohnt.

Dort ist man aber als Angler willkommen, auch der dortige Verband macht vieles für Angler und bietet auch Deutschen einfache und relativ unbürokratische Regeln zum Angeln..

Im Gegensatz zu den Angelfischervebänden in Deutschland, die eben in der Hauptsache Naturschutzverbände sind, die halt von den organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt werden...

Dementsprechend unterschiedlich ist auch Gesetzgebung und Stellung vom Angeln.

Wenns (zeitlich/Strecke) also machbar ist, sind die anglerfreundlicheren Niederlande also immer zu empfehlen, um problemos(er) Menschen zum Angeln zu bringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



> Da stellt sich dann auch die Frage, wie man (erwachsene) Leute vom Angeln begeistern kann.



Das ist in Deutschland wohl so gewollt, eher die Leute vom Wasser weg zu halten!
Die Verbände machen ne Menge Kohle mit den Angelprüfungen, b.z.w mit Vorbereitungs Kursen und Prüfungsmaterial, nur damit es eine Grundlage für diese Idiotentest gibt.
Und diese sogenannten Prüfungen schafft ja wohl jeder, der einen IQ von knapp über 70 hat!
Also lass deine Frau auch die Prüfung machen, ansonsten gilt es ins Ausland auszuweichen, Holland, Frankreich, Dänemark u.s.w..
Es gibt allerdings inzwischen, da Fischereirecht Landessache, in manchen Bundesländern Aufweichungserscheinungen, wie z.B. den Touristenangelschein in MeckPom, oder die Friedfischangelerlaubnis in Brandenburg.
In beiden Fällen geht Angeln auch ohne Prüfung!

Jürgen


----------



## relgna01 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Selbst wenn der Begleiter einen Schein hätter dürfte er nur aktiv angeln wenn er eine Erlaubnis hätte


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Von Bielefeld dürften Niederlande halt das nächste sein.

Die ganzen prüfungsfreien Möglichkeiten in D findest Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Hallo,

Begeisterung kann auch beim Beobachten entstehen.

Als erwachsene Person ohne Schein darf man Hilfstätigkeiten wie z.B. das Keschern ausüben.

Zur Hand gehen sozusagen.

Ansonsten drücken Forellenseebetreiber ein Auge zu - hat bei mir zum Reinschnuppern jedenfalls gereicht !

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

ja klar, beobachten, wenn man ein paar Kilometer weiter in anderen Bundesländern oder in den Niederlanden, Belgien, Luxemburg, Dänemark schon ganz einfach angeln..

Hab ich als Jugendlicher auch geträumt von, beim Angeln zugucken und keschern - da wär ich kaum zum Angler geworden....
#d#d#d


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Ich hatte einen Jugendfischereischein,

ob ein Erwachsener dabei war , interessierte nicht.

War ein roter Schein, gab es günstig im Angelladen.

Als Erwachsener Quereinsteiger hat man es etwas schwerer , aber die Prüfung ist machbar und man wird zum richtigen Angler :m

R.S.


----------



## Sneep (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Hallo,

seit wann verkaufen denn Angelgeschäfte Jugendfischereischeine?

Ich kenne es nur so, dass die FS nur durch eine Behörde ausgestellt werden. Das ist logisch, denn der FS bescheinigt dem Angler, dass er geeignet ist mit Fischen umzugehen.

Bei Vorstrafen wegen Tierquälerei oder Fischwilderei gibt es keinen FS, b.z.w er wird eingezogen.

Das waren, vermute ich mal, die Erlaubnisscheine für das Gewässer.

Ansonsten ist das Angelgerät in NRW nicht begrenzt.
Derjenige, der mir eine Erlaubnis für sein Gewässer erteilt,  legt fest, mit welchem Gerät ich Fischen darf. 
Der Erlaubnisschein ist dabei entscheided.

Was die nette Dame auf der Verkaufsstelle alles erzählt, hat null Wert.

Sneep


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Vorstrafen wegen Tierquälerei oder Fischwilderei gibt es keinen FS, b.z.w er wird eingezogen.



Hi, kennst Du dafür praktische Fälle? Habe da so meine Zweifel dran, habe jedenfalls niemals nen Führungszeugnis vorlegen müsse und wenn ich sehe wer auf Kinder losgelassen wird.|bigeyes

Grüße JK


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *seit wann verkaufen denn Angelgeschäfte Jugendfischereischeine?*
> 
> ...



Hallo Sneep,

der Jugendfischereischein ist bei mir schon eeeewig her;

war ein knallroter Schein mit Passbild, wie ich mir erinnere.

Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass ich den vor Urzeiten beim altehrwürdigen Angelladen "Gees" bezogen habe.

Oder die haben mich an die entsprechende Stelle verwiesen...

Ist doch piepegal 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

P.S: und ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis musste ich auch nicht vorlegen mit meinen 14,15 Lenzen.

Das es im Grunde genommen NUR erlaubt war, mit einem Erwachsenen Fischereischein und Erlaubniskarteninhaber zusammenzuangeln, interessierte damals einfach Keinen.

Am Rhein haben die Fische noch ordentlich gestunken und über C+R wurde nichtmal ansatzweise diskutiert - wer wollte den Sondermüll schon essen?

Davon ab war die "Plörre" so nährstoffreich, dass ich gezielt auf Schleien angeln konnte ( Stichwort Honigteig ) ... Riesenbrassen und Karpfen inklusive - dazu massenhaft dicke Rotaugen.

aber ich schweife ab...

R.S.


----------



## Sneep (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, kennst Du dafür praktische Fälle? Habe da so meine Zweifel dran, habe jedenfalls niemals nen Führungszeugnis vorlegen müsse und wenn ich sehe wer auf Kinder losgelassen wird.|bigeyes
> 
> Grüße JK



Hallo,

dass ein Fischereischein nicht erteilt wurde, habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Das ist aber auch kein Wunder, dann müsste der Betroffene es ja selber erzählt haben, wenig wahrscheinlich.

Dass der FS eingezogen wurde, habe ich ein Mal erlebt.

Der Angler hatte aus Rache den Teich seines ehemaligen Vereins mit einem Arsenhaltigen Spritzmittel vergiftet.

Da hat gleich der Richter den FS eingezogen.

SneeP


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...
> Der Angler hatte aus Rache den Teich seines ehemaligen Vereins mit einem Arsenhaltigen Spritzmittel vergiftet.


|bigeyes


----------



## ronram (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

In der Verwaltungsvorschrift zur Durchführung des Landesfischereigesetzes steht, dass die Vorlage eines polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses nur in begründeten Einzelfällen zu fordern ist.

:m


----------



## Dieter02 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

In Hessen muss man es zur Zulassung zur Sportfischerprüfung abgeben


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> In Hessen muss man es zur Zulassung zur Sportfischerprüfung abgeben


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Bitte belegen!


Und selbst wenn (was ich mir nach wie vor nicht vorstellen kann)... es ist fraglich, ob Strafen z.B. wegen einmaliger Fischwilderei/Diebstahl die Eintragungsgrenze von 90 Tagessätzen erreichen, bzw. ältere, bereits gelöschte Einträge wegen Wilderei/Tierquälerei sind im einfachen Führungszeugnis nicht mehr sichtbar.

Im Falle von Verurteilung wegen Diebstahl (Wilderei in geschl. Gewässern) steht da "Diebstahl" und keine Details zur Tat; heisst, es ist nicht zu unterscheiden von anderen Diebstählen, die absolut nichts mit dem Thema Angelei zu tun haben und keinen Grund zur Nichterteilung eines Fischereischeins darstellen.


----------



## Dieter02 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

§ 27

Versagungsgründe



(1) Der Fischereischein ist Personen zu versagen,



1.    die wegen Fischwilderei oder wegen Beschädigung von Anlagen, Fahrzeugen, Geräten oder Vorrichtungen, die der Fischerei oder Fischzucht dienen, oder von Wasserbauten rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,



2.    die wegen Fälschung eines Fischereischeines oder einer sonstigen zur Ausübung der Fischerei erforderlichen Bescheinigung rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,



3.    die wegen Verstoßes gegen fischereirechtliche, naturschutzrechtliche oder tierschutzrechtliche Vorschriften rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind oder gegen die wegen eines solchen Verstoßes ein rechtskräftiger Bußgeldbescheid ergangen ist.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Ja, in so einem Gesetz kann schon viel Sch*** stehen...

Und die wollen das FZ wirklich bei der Anmeldung zur Prüfung vorgelegt bekommen?!

Da möchte ich mal den praktischen Fall sehen, wie das unter den zuvor genannten oder noch weiteren Punkten nachgewiesen werden soll & wie im Versagungsfall ein Jurist das auseinander nimmt.


----------



## Dieter02 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Ja ohne FZ keine Zulassung, Laut unserem Kursleiter wird die Zulassung aber nur versagt wenn irgendwelche Umwelt oder Fischerei Dinger drinstehen, bei Drogen oder so wirds wohl kein Problem sein

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Hallo,

es gibt zwei Arten von Führungszeugnissen. Ein "normales" und eines zur Vorlage bei einer Behörde. Beim Zweiten stehen auch Sachen unter 90 Tagessätzen drin und sogar z. B. falls man mal einen Waffenschein beantragt hat und dies abgelehnt wurde. Dies bekommt man auch nicht zugesandt, sondern es geht direkt an die Behörde.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Das letztere kann man aber nicht "vorlegen", da man es selbst nicht in die Hand bekommt & der Beantragungsweg ein ganz anderer ist, also kann nur das einfache FZ gemeint sein, bei welchem all die zuvor genannten Gründe es ziemlich unsinnig machen.

Und ich weiss nicht, ob im erweiterten FZ Details genannt sind; eine Verurteilung wegen "Diebstahl" kann auf Karpfen aus dem Nachbarstümpel begründet sein oder aber auf dessen Notebook...


----------



## Lazarus (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, in so einem Gesetz kann schon viel Sch*** stehen...


Auch nicht mehr als in manchen Forenbeiträgen, scheint mir.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und die wollen das FZ wirklich bei der Anmeldung zur Prüfung vorgelegt bekommen?!


Was hat die Prüfungsanmeldung mit der Erteilung des Fischereischeins zu tun? Dafür sind in Bayern, wo es einen fast wortlautgleichen Paragrafen gibt, die Gemeinden zuständig. Diese können dann eben die Erteilung des Scheines versagen. Oh Gott, ein überführte Fischwilderer bekommt keinen Schein! Was für ein Skandal! Und schuld sind daran sicher wieder irgendwelche Verbände.



kati48268 schrieb:


> wie im Versagungsfall ein Jurist das auseinander nimmt.


Tja, das wäre tatsächlich unheimlich interessant. Theoretisch, wenn in China gerade kein Sack Reis umgefallen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Nur um zum Thema zurückzukommen.

Es ging um die Frage, ob, wo un wie ein Erwachsener mitangeln kann, um ihm das nahe zu bringen.

Antwort nach wie vor:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Holland ist zwar von Bielefeld weiter als wenn man im Ruhrpott wohnt.
> 
> Dort ist man aber als Angler willkommen, auch der dortige Verband macht vieles für Angler und bietet auch Deutschen einfache und relativ unbürokratische Regeln zum Angeln..
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von Bielefeld dürften Niederlande halt das nächste sein.
> 
> Die ganzen prüfungsfreien Möglichkeiten in D findest Du hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Sneep (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Hallo,

für NRW ist das ganz übersichtlich.

Hier darf, mit einer Ausnahme, niemand ohne Fischereischein den Fischfang mit der Angel ausüben.

Diese Ausnahme ist der *Besitze*r, eines  sogenannten Privatgewässsers (Stillgewässer <  0,5 ha)

Trotz dem kann ich in NRW fast durchgängig fischen, wenn  ich das möchte.

*Stufe 1* Kinderangeln, dazu gibt es einen Erlass des Umweltministeriums.
Kinder dürfen unter Anleitung mit einer Rute des Erwachsenen angeln.

*Stufe 2* schließt sich an, der Jugendfischereischein.
Ohne Prüfung, nur in Begleitung eines Anglers mit Fischereischein (blau)

*Stufe 3* der blaue Fischereischein nach bestandener Prüfung.

Das mit dem Fischereischein ist aber nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Wenn ich einen Bekannten zum Angeln mitnehme und der angelt mit einer meiner Ruten, ist das für den Bekannten eine Fischwilderei nach § 293 StGb  da er ja überhaupt keinen Vertrag mit dem Pächter abgeschlossen hat.

Ich habe gegen wichtige Bestimmungen des Erlaubnisscheins verstoßen, da ist mir nicht gestattet, dass ich Gäste mitbringen darf. Somit ist das eine Fischwilderei nach § 294 StGb. 
Diese Straftat wird allerdings nur auf Antrag des Gewässereigentümers oder des Pächters verfolgt.

 Ein fehlender Erlaubnisschein ist eine Straftat, ein fehlender Fischereischein ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


SneeP


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*

Hallo Sneep,

ich glaube die Stufen 1 - 3 die Du anführst sind in den meisten Bundesländern so geregelt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was darf man beim Angeln? Wieviele Ruten ?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Was hat die Prüfungsanmeldung mit der Erteilung des Fischereischeins zu tun? ...
> Das wurde zuvor so gesagt:
> 
> 
> ...


Und es ging um Hessen.


----------

